# New Solar System



## dwndrgn (Jul 7, 2003)

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/jupiterlike_planet_030703.html

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 8, 2003)

Absolutely is. 

There's another report here:

Solar System 'twin' found

I've been trying to ensure I keep a thread focussed on the issue of extra-solar planets here:

Earth-like planets common - claim

but perhaps we should use this one to explore the concept. 

Personally I can't wait to see what happens when they start pointing telescopes at these places - check out the following therad for information on a revolution occuring within astronomy at the moment:

Astronomy Revolution

Just imagine the reaction of having images of other solar systems - it would be like having Voyager all over again, but across multiple solar systems! Definitely great days to look out for!


----------



## Arch (Jul 12, 2003)

Maybe this is the parallel world we've all been waiting for? *grins*
Seriously, is there a mirror solar system like earth out there?


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 1, 2006)

Another old thread - but fascinating nonetheless. I wonder if anyone there is watching us? Or, perhaps, has just discovered that, like them, there is another world similar to theirs!

Perhaps I could fly off there (wonder how long it would take)!


----------



## Jim Colyer (Nov 27, 2006)

Exo-planets are the astronomy of the future.  Over 200 known.  There will soon be thousands.

Astronomy Jim Colyer :: News


----------



## GIBSON (Jan 17, 2007)

Fantastic information.


----------

